# Cost of taking a bath



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

I take a bath every night. It relieves my intense stress and I am always cold. I look forward to it every night. My husband was already upset with me then he opened our water and sewer bill and it was over $200 (mainly sewer). He told me it was this high because I take a bath, but I thought that would be a water cost, not sewer. I didn't tell him I wouldn't take a bath anymore because I really do need to do more to relax. But does sewer costs come from taking a bath? I should say that the sewer costs and water costs are separated and the sewer is way high, but the water is average.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, they're on the same bill here.

And the only time my bill is that high is in the summer when we're watering the yard every other day to keep the grass from dying.


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

turnera said:


> Yes, they're on the same bill here.
> 
> And the only time my bill is that high is in the summer when we're watering the yard every other day to keep the grass from dying.


They're on the same bill, but they were separated between water and sewer. Sewer was a lot higher than the water.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

How do they know how much water/crap you are washing down the sewer pipe? That doesn't make sense...


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> How do they know how much water/crap you are washing down the sewer pipe? That doesn't make sense...


I actually have no idea. It's ridiculous.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sewer is usually calcuated based on water usage, in my area sewer costs more than water.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

The sewer cost should go along with water usage. The more water used the more the sewer fee. They consider all water going down the sewer. (In most cases). Still doubt a bath once a day would raise cost that much. Do they estimate your bill throughout the year and then charge more or less on certain months based on their estimates? Might wanna check.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Or you have a hidden leak somewhere. We did.... found it. It was an old sprinkler head in an obscure location so we didn't notice it at first.

But...even so, aren't you worth $200 per month? Does your H have any "pleasures" or hobbies that cost money? 

Do you work outside the home? You could offer to pitch in more for the water to keep the peace. My ex worked outdoors, in S. Florida...so he liked to keep the house very cold. His bill, his problem.


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> Or you have a hidden leak somewhere. We did.... found it. It was an old sprinkler head in an obscure location so we didn't notice it at first.
> 
> But...even so, aren't you worth $200 per month? Does your H have any "pleasures" or hobbies that cost money?
> 
> Do you work outside the home? You could offer to pitch in more for the water to keep the peace. My ex worked outdoors, in S. Florida...so he liked to keep the house very cold. His bill, his problem.


I wonder if we do have a leak...I do work outside the home. I'm a teacher and have 2 kids and 3 step kids.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Got a deep old water well out here on the ranch! No costs for water!

Right now, there is only outdoor cold water showers which I tolerate very well in the spring/summer months, but I circumvent that by showering up at the church about every other day!

Our ranch quarters will be finished in about 4-6 weeks, so ranch side hot showers will soon be the norm!

Thank God!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did the bill come today or before your birthday?


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Did the bill come today or before your birthday?


Today...the day after. I'm wondering if he felt bad and then is trying to make me feel bad about this.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You should be able to call the company and have them come out and do a check for a leak.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a teacher w/ 5 kids too.... only mine are grown now (all 20 somethings) and I've added two step-daughters. Plus, we now have 8 grandkids. Sooooooooooooo...... enjoy your bath. 

It's an awesome escape.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Make sure all of the faucets are shut, the dishwasher is not running, and the wash machine is not running, then go outside and look at your water meter. You should see a little red triangle. If it is spinning you have a leak, or your toilet is running. You can block in your valve on the toilet and see if the triangle stops spinng to eliminate that. And yes sewer is a calculated value based on water usage.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

One long bath is the same amount of water as two ten minute, low-flow showers. If your showers aren't low flow or are longer than 10 minutes each, the difference is far less. Big deal. Enjoy your stress relief - it's worth it for your health.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

Katiemelanie said:


> I take a bath every night. It relieves my intense stress and I am always cold. I look forward to it every night. My husband was already upset with me then he opened our water and sewer bill and it was over $200 (mainly sewer). He told me it was this high because I take a bath, but I thought that would be a water cost, not sewer. I didn't tell him I wouldn't take a bath anymore because I really do need to do more to relax. But does sewer costs come from taking a bath? I should say that the sewer costs and water costs are separated and the sewer is way high, but the water is average.


Yeah they are on the same bill here too, a city utility. But the water should be lower, there is a meter that they read every month. If your water usage was really that high, could he imagine what it would look like if you took a shower nightly?!?! I do and I stand and soak, trying to decompress and lose my sorrow... Water just pouring down the drain. Still obsessive and controlling...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your husband continues to be a real jerk by just blaming you for the bill. Tell him your nightly baths are your birthday present.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

He's being absurd. Yes, your total bill was high (over $200), but what portion of that is actually related to your bath? Obviously your bath is responsible for just a tiny fraction of your total bill. Even so, you might have taken a shower instead of a bath which would still use water!

I'm going to be generous and estimate that your baths might be costing you an additional $5 per month. Tell him to get over it and continue to take your much needed baths for your own relaxation.

Also, as others have suggested, check for water leak if your bill has suddenly jumped.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

As an adult you should know how your bills work. Take a look at it. The water and sewer are both based on how many gallons of water that flows through your meter.

You could go so far as to estimate how much of the bill comes from your bath by counting how many milk jugs full of water it takes to fill your tub to the level you use when bathing.... 

Or you could do what my wife would do if I pulled that crap on her such as one of the following.
A. Find something frivolous that I spend my money on and remind me that I "buy my lunch every day" or something like that.
B. Tell me to stop being cheap.
C. Tell me to go **** myself.
D. Completely ignore me.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

$200 a month for water in an average house is way to much. If mine is over $50 I am wondering what is going on. Other posters are spot on, an average bath does not use that much more water than a shower.

Instead of your husband being such an a$$, why not tell him to be the man and find the water leak you have somewhere in your home? Most likely it is a toilet that is not sealing off and running all the time. Hard to see but that little extra water adds up.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'd say first find out if the bill makes sense, or if there was a mistake, or you have a leak. Then find out how much water a bath actually takes ( you may be able to see on the meter). That will let you know what a bath costs.

Then it is up to you to decide whether the cost of the bath is worth it. Depending on your overall budget there will be some trade-off with other places to spend your money.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

That the water bill is high is really not the issue here. Yes, they need to investigate the cause. Maybe a one time surcharge for something sewer related. They can compare previous bills with current bills.

The real issue is the lazy jerk of husband blaming his wife's daily baths for the high bill. They have a household of 7 including H and his 3 kids. Think of the water needed for laundry alone, and toilets and washing dishes etc. 

Maybe the husband would take daily showers if he is able to reach anywhere to wash. I wonder if OP has to wash him too. I am not picking on overweight people. I am picking on the husband's sucky attitude. Especially since OP needs the relaxing baths to de-stress from having to live with her husband.

The H's *****ing about this and blaming his wife is such an alien concept to me that I really do not get it. Before joining TAM I would have asked "Do people really act this way?" and unfortunately I now know the answer is Yes.


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

Your daily bath is the thing making the bill so high? Not the laundry for all the kids and husband, dishes, kids' baths, husband's showers or baths? Only yours? Did you just start taking these nightly baths? If not, your bill shouldn't have suddenly increased.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

tornado said:


> The sewer cost should go along with water usage. The more water used the more the sewer fee. They consider all water going down the sewer. (In most cases). Still doubt a bath once a day would raise cost that much. *Do they estimate your bill throughout the year and then charge more or less on certain months based on their estimates?* Might wanna check.


Lo and behold, this is what our city was doing on our water bill. There were months where the sewage use was more than the water that we used. How's that possible?

It' NOT! We called the city and asked them about this, and they said it was estimated usage. We told them there is no way the sewage usage was higher than the water usage. They said when we turned the water on, we should've been given an option of using estimated vs. actual usage. No such thing was on any paper we signed. We got it fixed, and our bill went back down to where it should've been all along.

That brings me to another story:
Years ago, I rented a house in town for about 7 years. Sometime during the 6th year of living there, I started having backups in the toilet and sinks. I cleaned all drains thinking that was the problem. I had no idea the house had a septic system. The septic tank had to be pumped. I looked at my water bill and found out that the city had been charging me for sewage disposal for the entire time I had lived there. After many phone calls, I finally got them to credit my water bill account for money I had been paying all along. They only credited me for one year of overcharging, so I paid for sewage disposal for 5 years, and never got that money back.

The gist of the story? Look at your bill, and question EVERYTHING. If it doesn't look right, chances are it isn't. Demand an explanation.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I don't see a feasible way to measure sewage use like you do water use for residential properties.

For water, if your utility has tiered rates to discourage heavy use, things could get ugly. Our fair city charges a ton of money after a cutoff for "landscape watering" residential properties, but gives a huge break for commercial lawn watering...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

One month I got a huge bill. I found out they read my meter wrong. Next month the bill was nearly nothing, once the meter was read correctly. I still got screwed out of a few dollars due to the price formula (yes, I am pathetic enough to have determined the formula.) 

For residential sewer is always either fixed cost monthly or it is tied to water usage. Depending on the rates, location, and status of the municipal waste water treatment site, monthly sewer costs can be higher than water costs.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> One month I got a huge bill. I found out they read my meter wrong. Next month the bill was nearly nothing, once the meter was read correctly. I still got screwed out of a few dollars due to the price formula (yes, I am pathetic enough to have determined the formula.)
> 
> For residential sewer is always either fixed cost monthly or it is tied to water usage.  Depending on the rates, location, and status of the municipal waste water treatment site, monthly sewer costs can be higher than water costs.


Our bill actually shows how many gallons of sewage we supposedly got rid of, along with gallons of water used. They have actually misread our meter a few times over the years, too. If they ever admit to the error, and with persistent uproar, they will credit your account for that amount of difference. Always keep a close eye on your bill, especially when your bill spikes, and nothing has changed in your perceived usage.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, a quick google search does show that residential sewer meters do in fact exist, although I would not think they are as widely used compared to calculating sewer based on water consumption.

OP might have a sewer meter and it might be malfunctioning or was read incorrectly, or a data entry error when the numbers were manually entered into the computer. 

But rather than investigate any of that, OP's husband just blames her for her daily baths. It was the simplest way to handle the situation.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

tornado said:


> ... Do they estimate your bill throughout the year and then charge more or less on certain months based on their estimates? Might wanna check.


Many cities (including mine) do this.

In most homes, the only water that does not go down the sewer is what is used outside (irrigation, hosing driveways, car washing, etc.)

My city considers all water used between October and April as going down the sewer. Any increase in the other months is considered used for irrigation and not used in calculating sewer fees.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I get a combined bill for water and sewer every month. It's usually $100 for both, $25 for the cost of the water and $75 for the cost of sewer.

When I had someone staying with me who took a 15 minute shower 5x a week, my combined bill went up about $35 a month. So if the bath is an "extra", it is probably not adding more than $30 to $40 a month to the bill.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Depends where you are - in my city they average non landscape water use and you pay sewer based on that. Metering sewer use is doable but not as common.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Katiemelanie said:


> I take a bath every night. It relieves my intense stress and I am always cold. I look forward to it every night. My husband was already upset with me then he opened our water and sewer bill and it was over $200 (mainly sewer). He told me it was this high because I take a bath, but I thought that would be a water cost, not sewer. I didn't tell him I wouldn't take a bath anymore because I really do need to do more to relax. But does sewer costs come from taking a bath? I should say that the sewer costs and water costs are separated and the sewer is way high, but the water is average.


Life is too short. Enjoy your baths. Tell your H to stop using the toilet and go to the bathroom outside. The sewer portion of the bill is to high. 

What a stupid thing for your H to say about the water bill.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Our water bill, which consists of water, sewage, and garbage, runs consistently in the $60 to $70 range. We don't have a pool, so there shouldn't be any spikes.

OP, always question any kind of spike in your bills. A bath usually uses more water than a shower (depending on length of shower), but not enough to cause a significant spike in your bill, in my opinion.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Justinian said:


> Many cities (including mine) do this.
> 
> In most homes, the only water that does not go down the sewer is what is used outside (irrigation, hosing driveways, car washing, etc.)
> 
> My city considers all water used between October and April as going down the sewer. Any increase in the other months is considered used for irrigation and not used in calculating sewer fees.


Wish my city did that. I'm guessing you live in an area where reservoir levels don't get low in the summer. In my area, we occasionally have alternate day watering because of low reservoir levels in the summer. 

We pay a heck of a lot in sewer use taxes. Over the years the city council used the sewer tax to make up for shortfalls in other areas in the budget. Completely ridiculous. 

I'm going to try to jet my own well this spring and switch our outdoor water supply over. That'll save us a big chunk of change. Thank goodness for high water tables.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Definitely depends on where you live and other factors like add on taxes and assessments. My bill is about 2/3rd sewer and 1/3 water. 3 of us -- about 150 a month. Yours wouldn't seem all that out of line to me especially if you do a lot of laundry.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

All of you are posting how much you pay a month, I have a two homes in two different states and am billied quarterly and my sewer in my vacation home has a minimum rate of $90 per quarter. So even when I use no water I still get a bill.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

2&out said:


> Definitely depends on where you live and other factors like add on taxes and assessments. My bill is about 2/3rd sewer and 1/3 water. 3 of us -- about 150 a month. Yours wouldn't seem all that out of line to me especially if you do a lot of laundry.


Mine is $42/month for water, sewer, trash and county health.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So, I like my gf to be totally clean, especially right before bed.
Complaining about a bath every night is just batsh#% crazy. You have a job, I figure you are contributing. Tell him you respect him, but you need a bath and that is not changing. You are not out of live for not taking a bath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Ahhh...country living. We have a septic tank and a well. $0/month

I agree...hubby is being an a$$.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you dirt poor? If yes then money needs to be saved, if not then life should be lived.

One way to have an even more relaxing bath is to add epsom/magnesium salts. Your husband is an energy drainer, no wonder you need a relaxing bath every night.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you leave out right and wrong as far as you and your husband and do an experiment - try not taking a bath for one month. Maybe you can get a yoga DVD or do something else? 

I totally understanding needing decompress time and I'm not trying to deprive you of your relaxation, but you could learn your baseline water/sewer bills and see the actual cost of your baths. Then, you can work from there (maybe you reduce the number of baths or spend the extra money on something else.

Just some ideas to loosen up the thinking.

HTH,
-K


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kerry said:


> try not taking a bath for one month.


Yech. :slap:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Not taking a bath for a month? This woman has 5 kids - 2 of hers and 3 step-kids. Plus 2 adults. I don't think it's her nightly bath that is causing the higher water bills.

How about 6-7 showers a day for the entire family? Any teens in the house? Double or triple that shower time per day. Lots and lots of water goes down the drain during a shower. If you've ever run out of hot water during a shower, that means you've used up all the gallons in your water heater. A very deep and long tub needs 40-50 gallons. Like, a _huge _tub. My water heater is 50 gallons, and I've never used it all up in a tub, but I have in the shower, deep conditioning, shaving legs, and all.

Now, add laundry for 7 people, and dishes for 7 people, and right there is the BS her H is pushing onto her. 

Maybe he's jealous that she takes some time for herself in the bath.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

norajane said:


> One long bath is the same amount of water as two ten minute, low-flow showers. If your showers aren't low flow or are longer than 10 minutes each, the difference is far less. Big deal. Enjoy your stress relief - it's worth it for your health.


From Stanford Magazine:

_According to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), a full bathtub requires about 70 gallons of water, while taking a five-minute shower uses 10 to 25 gallons. You might argue that very few people fill the tub to the top, but a simple calculation shows that either way, baths use more water. _


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Is that your monthly bill? If so, why don't you cost out a hottub? That might be more economical for you in the long run. A small one would be paid for in a couple of years:

3 Person Hot Tub: Find Three Person Hot Tubs For Sale & Prices | Jacuzzi® Hot Tubs


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well you could always suggest taking a bath together.. .







...there is a way to save on some water..


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

sapientia said:


> From Stanford Magazine:
> 
> _According to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), a full bathtub requires about 70 gallons of water, while taking a five-minute shower uses 10 to 25 gallons. You might argue that very few people fill the tub to the top, but a simple calculation shows that either way, baths use more water. _


I use about 30 gal in the tube and showers are 10 minutes, so for me showers use more water. My tube has overflow hole about 60% full.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

sapientia said:


> Is that your monthly bill? If so, why don't you cost out a hottub? That might be more economical for you in the long run. A small one would be paid for in a couple of years:
> 
> 3 Person Hot Tub: Find Three Person Hot Tubs For Sale & Prices | Jacuzzi® Hot Tubs


I'm not the OP but I'm sure her H would balk at the initial outlay of cash. There is also the cost to heat it and chemicals to keep the water clean. I have a hard time believing her nightly bath is really driving the bill up that much TBH. He is probably looking for something to gripe about.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I use about 30 gal in the tube and showers are 10 minutes, so for me showers use more water. My tube has overflow hole about 60% full.


That's cool. Great water conservation.

I quoted a national study from a reputable source, not an N of 1, which is likely more applicable to the OPs case.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I'm not the OP but I'm sure her H would balk at the initial outlay of cash. There is also the cost to heat it and chemicals to keep the water clean. I have a hard time believing her nightly bath is really driving the bill up that much TBH. *He is probably looking for something to gripe about.*


Probably. 

She could also make the argument that he would get to enjoy the hottub too.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Well you could always suggest taking a bath together.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the cutest emoticon (?) I've ever seen!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

sapientia said:


> That's cool. Great water conservation.
> 
> I quoted a national study from a reputable source, not an N of 1, which is likely more applicable to the OPs case.


Well, we all can find "data" to prove our points. The USGS.gov site indicates average bath is 36 gallons. They are the water experts.

Neither of us know the size of OP's tube or how much she fills it, nor how long she takes a shower. Or how long any of the other 6 in the household take for a shower or how much water they put in the tub. All that is moot. The issue is OP's husband blaming her without much if any justification.

I prefer that we do not leave OP with the thought that her H is right and that her baths, one of the few pleasures she has to escape from H's stress causing behavior, is something she might have to give up.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

sapientia said:


> That's the cutest emoticon (?) I've ever seen!


It's actually supposed to be a Sex emoticon.. but they're in a tub... myself & husband take a bath near every night together.. it's not so much to conserve water, we have a well (just uses electric to pump it up & we have a water softener)...

We have many interesting conversations in there.... we like to relax together..
@blueinbr said:


> Well, we all can find "data" to prove our points. The USGS.gov site indicates average bath is 36 gallons. They are the water experts.


 I've complained about the new tubs today....they keep making them smaller & smaller, to conserve water.. they all have this big slant in the back.. we had a contractor put in a Tub with Jets a few yrs back.. I wanted to make sure it was the same size as our old porcelain one in our bathroom... he assured me it was.. but when we saw it.. I was sooo disappointed..

It had that awful slant in the back.. and it was narrower (though the same dimensions as the other).. even though it's newer with jets.. we never use it.. we'll keep our old porcelain tub forever...


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Duh on my part; you have very good points! :smile2:



norajane said:


> Not taking a bath for a month? This woman has 5 kids - 2 of hers and 3 step-kids. Plus 2 adults. I don't think it's her nightly bath that is causing the higher water bills.
> 
> How about 6-7 showers a day for the entire family? Any teens in the house? Double or triple that shower time per day. Lots and lots of water goes down the drain during a shower. If you've ever run out of hot water during a shower, that means you've used up all the gallons in your water heater. A very deep and long tub needs 40-50 gallons. Like, a _huge _tub. My water heater is 50 gallons, and I've never used it all up in a tub, but I have in the shower, deep conditioning, shaving legs, and all.
> 
> ...


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Well, we all can find "data" to prove our points. The USGS.gov site indicates average bath is 36 gallons. They are the water experts.


Great. Consistent with the Stanford report, estimating people fill their tubs 1/2 way or so. Sounds like the OP fills it more. Regardless, still more than the average shower.


----------



## benderjl1 (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree. If it helps keep you grounded and stress free, think of it as replacing the cost of marriage counseling which would be way more than $200/month.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Where I live (near mid sized Southern city) water is $1.21 per 100 cubic feet and sewer is $3.43 per 100 average cubic feet of WATER. A large 70 gal tub filled to top is about 10 cubic feet volume. Daily baths are 30 per month, which gives 300 cubic feet water/sewer per month. The cost then is $3.63 for water and $10.29 for sewer, or $13.69 total per month for the baths. I doubt OP fills the tub to top since the water would overflow when she gets in tub. Her tub might be smaller. 

So, the financial cost of OP's daily bath could range from $5-15 per month, depending on the municipal water rates and sewer rates for a specific state and location. (excludes cost of heating water)

The relationship cost of the daily bath is increased stress from jerk husband blaming wife for the $200 water bill. 
@sapientia can you estimate cost of the baths in your location for another N.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've complained about the new tubs today....they keep making them smaller & smaller, to conserve water.. they all have this big slant in the back.. we had a contractor put in a Tub with Jets a few yrs back.. I wanted to make sure it was the same size as our old porcelain one in our bathroom... he assured me it was.. but when we saw it.. I was sooo disappointed..
> 
> It had that awful slant in the back.. and it was narrower (though the same dimensions as the other).. even though it's newer with jets.. we never use it.. we'll keep our old porcelain tub forever...


We too have the slanted in back jet bath tub. We hate it. Makes it almost impossible to fit two people in the tub.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Where I live (near mid sized Southern city) water is $1.21 per 100 cubic feet and sewer is $3.43 per 100 average cubic feet of WATER. A large 70 gal tub filled to top is about 10 cubic feet volume. Daily baths are 30 per month, which gives 300 cubic feet water/sewer per month. The cost then is $3.63 for water and $10.29 for sewer, or $13.69 total per month for the baths. I doubt OP fills the tub to top since the water would overflow when she gets in tub. Her tub might be smaller.
> 
> So, the financial cost of OP's daily bath could range from $5-15 per month, depending on the municipal water rates and sewer rates for a specific state and location. (excludes cost of heating water)
> 
> ...


That water use estimate sounds about right to me, Blue. In fact, its less where I am as in my part of Canada we don't pay for water.

I can tell you that our hot tub holds just over 400 US gal of water and costs us about $15/mo in electricity to heat. Chemicals are probably another $10/month, tops. So, agreed, the cost is not material.

If she is taking a daily bath, I still recommend a small spa tub. He can use it also and the payback is relatively short and health benefits are worth it. Fitting two people isn't a problem


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Find your water meter. Typically it has a very sensitive dial type hand that will move even if the smallest amount of water is being used. Shut EVERYTHING off in the house and see if the dial moves. If it does, you have a leak somewhere. $200.00 is WAY too much. I have 5 people in the house and use water like an elephant and my bill is not even close to that.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yesterday my water company came to house, turned off the water, removed the old dial meter and replaced with a wireless sensor. Works great for them. They just ride down the street and read the meter remotely. But makes it impossible for anyone to verify the meter is working right or if there is a hidden leak in the line to the house.

Off topic.

Katie, Just continue the baths.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

If my husband said I couldn't take a bath Id quit my job and see how he'd like that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Ahhh...country living. We have a septic tank and a well. $0/month
> 
> I agree...hubby is being an a$$.


In the UK I think people with septic tanks still get charged. Something about the rain falling on the roof going into the storm drains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

You could always tell him your baths are cheap compared to the one _he'll_ take in divorce court if he doesn't quit hounding you...>


----------

